# [closed] need my plants watered—will pay w/ catalogue



## morthael (May 6, 2020)

hello everyone!! i’m looking for people who are willing to come over to water my flowers as i’m trying my best to breed hybrids!! i think i will make this a permanent little shop thread since i always need them watered. and maybe some other people need their’s watered as well!

i will be paying with my catalogue (items i already have on hand) - limit 20 items per person. otherwise, if you prefer having your plants watered instead, we can do that too! please let me know what you would like in your post below; either things you want to catalogue or watering, thanks!

5 persons per day. watering cans will be provided on-site!

_general rules:_
- please follow me to the patches i need watered​- there will be black roses i need watered with a gold can; it will be provided, drop it as soon as you’re done watering the patch​- feel free to keep the regular watering can if it doesn’t break​- water first, catalog after​- i will be doing this one person at a time so we can ensure an orderly trade, please be patient with me​- any suspicious behavior and i will put my switch to sleep​- will be closed on sundays​


----------



## morthael (May 6, 2020)

open.
leif is also here selling azaleas, feel free to shop with him after.​


----------



## Yukikuro (May 6, 2020)

I'm interested!

I'd like to catalog some items in exchange ^^


----------



## TazRy (May 6, 2020)

Im also interested with a return visit for my hybrid too


----------



## nintendog (May 6, 2020)

Hi, I'd be happy to come help water your flowers.


----------



## morthael (May 6, 2020)

Yukikuro said:


> I'm interested!
> 
> I'd like to catalog some items in exchange ^^


sure thing!! have a look at the catalogue list i have and let me know which 20 items you want!


TazRy said:


> Im also interested with a return visit for my hybrid too


PMing you a dodo!


nintendog said:


> Hi, I'd be happy to come help water your flowers.


that’d be great!! would you like to catalog or have your flowers watered in return?


----------



## nintendog (May 6, 2020)

morthael said:


> sure thing!! have a look at the catalogue list i have and let me know which 20 items you want!
> 
> PMing you a dodo!
> 
> that’d be great!! would you like to catalog or have your foowers watered in return?



I'd like to catalog the elegant flashy-flower sign, the black & natural sturdy sewing box, walnut upright piano, fact-finding meeting whiteboard, black elephant slide, apple cardboard box, and the elegant & floral coffee cups!


----------



## Yukikuro (May 6, 2020)

morthael said:


> sure thing!! have a look at the catalogue list i have and let me know which 20 items you want!



May I have:
Air conditioner (white)
Antique Console table (black)
Den Desk (dark wood)
LCD Tv (pink)
Menu chalkboard (white)
Serving cart (white)
Shower booth (white)
Ventilation fan (pink)


----------



## mintycream (May 6, 2020)

I’ll come water in exchange for catalogue


----------



## morthael (May 6, 2020)

nintendog said:


> I'd like to catalog the elegant flashy-flower sign, the black & natural sturdy sewing box, walnut upright piano, fact-finding meeting whiteboard, black elephant slide, apple cardboard box, and the elegant & floral coffee cups!





Yukikuro said:


> May I have:
> Air conditioner (white)
> Antique Console table (black)
> Den Desk (dark wood)
> ...


let me get your stuffs in order and then i’ll PM a dodo!

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



mintycream said:


> I’ll come water in exchange for catalogue


sure thing, let me know what you want and when i’m done with the others i’ll PM a dodo!


----------



## mintycream (May 6, 2020)

morthael said:


> let me get your stuffs in order and then i’ll PM a dodo!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> ...


Would love to catalog these:


Spoiler



Air Circulator (Yellow) 
Changing Room (Pink)
Coffee Cup (Floral) 
Coffee Cup (Polka dots) 
Freezer (White) 
Garbage Bin (Yellow) 
Garden Faucet (Wooden) 
Lcd Tv (20 In.) (Pink) 
Mixer (Bananas) 
Mixer (Oranges) 
Picnic Basket (White) 
Stand Mixer (Pink)
Train Set (Fall)
Whiteboard (Fact-finding meeting)


----------



## morthael (May 6, 2020)

mintycream said:


> Would love to catalog these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


sure thing!! i’m gathering your items now and i’ll PM when they’re ready!


----------



## doofcake (May 6, 2020)

i'd like to grab a watering spot~


----------



## morthael (May 6, 2020)

doofcake said:


> i'd like to grab a watering spot~


sure!! feel free to browse through the catalog and let me know what you’d like!


----------



## doofcake (May 6, 2020)

i'd like to catalogue these please~ 

anthurium (pink)
book stand (pastel)
cat tower (pink)
cardboard box (apple)
diner chair (pink)
dreamy dress (pink)
elaborate kimono stand (balls)
"" cranes
"" hawk
"" tree peonies
elephant slide (black)
exit sign (left arrow)
fishing boat flat (nintenmaru-big catch)
hakama with crest
lcd tv (20in pink)
long bathtub (pink)
menu chalkboard (white)
monstera (brown)
venilation fan (pink)
pinafore (dark blue)


----------



## morthael (May 6, 2020)

doofcake said:


> i'd like to catalogue these please~
> 
> anthurium (pink)
> book stand (pastel)
> ...


sounds good!! let me gather the items real quick and then i’ll PM when they’re ready!


----------



## morthael (May 8, 2020)

open again.
feel free to shop at nook’s and able’s after!
nook’s has the homework set + knife block (light wood).
able’s has the police outfit + police cap.​


----------



## jo_electric (May 8, 2020)

I’m available


----------



## cami_tayler (May 8, 2020)

Hi! I love watering plants, whatever I can do to help!


----------



## morthael (May 8, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> I’m available





cami_tayler said:


> Hi! I love watering plants, whatever I can do to help!


thanks ya’ll!! lmk if you want anything catalogued from the list or if you want me to water in return!


----------



## cami_tayler (May 8, 2020)

morthael said:


> thanks ya’ll!! lmk if you want anything catalogued from the list or if you want me to water in return!


how many things can we catalogue?


----------



## jo_electric (May 8, 2020)

morthael said:


> thanks ya’ll!! lmk if you want anything catalogued from the list or if you want me to water in return!



I would like to catalog. Have the 20 items chosen.


----------



## sunchild (May 8, 2020)

i can come water for you as well! i'll look through your list to see if there's anything i want catalogued.


----------



## morthael (May 8, 2020)

cami_tayler said:


> how many things can we catalogue?


up to 20 items!!


jo_electric said:


> I would like to catalog. Have the 20 items chosen.


sounds good, do you mind listing them here or on a PM? i need to get them ready so you can catalog straight after watering!


sunchild said:


> i can come water for you as well! i'll look through your list to see if there's anything i want catalogued.


sure thing, thanks so much!!


----------



## jo_electric (May 8, 2020)

I just sent a pm!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 8, 2020)

Hello! I am interested.


----------



## cami_tayler (May 8, 2020)

morthael said:


> up to 20 items!!
> 
> sounds good, do you mind listing them here or on a PM? i need to get them ready so you can catalog straight after watering!
> 
> sure thing, thanks so much!!


Oh awesome! Thank you so much! Here's the list:
bathroom sink white
changing white room white
climbing wall pink 
gas range
pink plastic pool
anthurium plant 
barbecue 
cardboard box
cat tower pink 
passionate gnome (red) 
sleepy gnome (light blue) 
garden lantern black 
imperial decorative shelves
popcorn machine pink 
portable record player
velvet stool 
amp pink


----------



## morthael (May 8, 2020)

cami_tayler said:


> Oh awesome! Thank you so much! Here's the list:
> bathroom sink white
> changing white room white
> climbing wall pink
> ...


looks good!! as soon as the others are done watering i’ll PM the dodo, hang tight!


Wiimfiuser said:


> Hello! I am interested.


hello!! feel free to have a look at the catalog and let me know which items you want catalogued! or if you want me to water your flowers, i can do that too!


----------



## Xdee (May 8, 2020)

hi do you still need someone to water your plants?


----------



## morthael (May 8, 2020)

Xdee said:


> hi do you still need someone to water your plants?


i do!! i have about 2 people ahead of you but feel free to take a look at the catalog and see what you want catalogued in the meantime!


----------



## Xdee (May 8, 2020)

morthael said:


> i do!! i have about 2 people ahead of you but feel free to take a look at the catalog and see what you want catalogued in the meantime!



I will like to catalog the following:

Aluminim briefcase
Ao dai
Hanging scroll – blue/calilgraphy
Garden lantern – black
Pinball black
Rattan stool – black
Rattan stool – white
Retro gas – white
Screen – plum
Space helmet
Street organ
Throwback hat table
Floor sign - yellow
toilet cleaning set – monotone
Fall train set
Tv camera
Upright piano – walnut
Tennis table
Stand mixer – pink
Soft serve lamp – chocolate


----------



## morthael (May 8, 2020)

Xdee said:


> I will like to catalog the following:
> 
> Aluminim briefcase
> Ao dai
> ...


sure thing!! i’ll start gathering them up and as soon as the current person is done watering, i’ll PM you the dodo!


----------



## morthael (May 8, 2020)

will close this soon in like 10 mins if i don’t have any additional takers!


----------

